# Need substitute for Fontina Cheese...



## Chefchuck

I have a wonderful braciole recipe that requires Fontina Cheese. Since I have moved to a rural southern community it has been impossible to find any. It was hard enough just to get some prociutto. Does anybody have any idea of a similar tasting cheese I could use for a substitute? Thanks for any help.


----------



## kitchenelf

I think Parmesan would work just fine - that is what is usually called for but if you want something different a Gruyere might be good - If you found proscuitto surely somewhere there is Fontina - I actually found it a couple times at Winn-Dixie!!

I could be way off on the cheese but I don't think I am.  Good luck and post that recipe for us!!!! LOL


----------



## Dianne

*Fontina cheese substitute*

There is no substitute for fontina cheese. It melts into a cream, is fairly acid, and imparts a delicate flavour to what you are cooking. If I had to substitute fontina, I wouldn't do it with just another cheese - and parmesan is far too dry - I would mix some gruyere (grated) with some parmesan, some milk and a drop of vinegar, all to a thick paste, and then use it as if it were fontina

ciao

dianne


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks Dianne. I was thinking along the same line. That maybe I could mix 2 or more cheeses to make a similar flavor of the Fontina. But I was finally able to find some Fontina by driving to the "big city" of Winston Salem and visiting the Fresh Market.


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh, I have been to that Fresh Market many, many times.  We used to have one here in Hickory but they unfortunately closed - now Winston-Salem is once again the closest one.


----------



## Coops

The chef thesaurus on the web states:

fontina (pronunciation:   fon-TEE-nuh)  Substitutes:  Gruyère OR Emmental OR Edam OR Gouda OR Bel Paese OR Appenzell OR provolone OR rablochon


----------



## Robt

Equql and substitute are not the same.  My lord you could SUBSTITUTE with rancid goose fat but that would not make the same dish.  

To sub you need to think of how it will end up. not what will simply fill the hole in the recipe.

Robert


----------

